# Uber Driving simulator



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Did you guys do this before you went out and hit the roads?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Only shirtless male passengers?
Who designed this game.....I wonder?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Did you guys do this before you went out and hit the roads?


My life as a youth playing that led me to my Uber career...... DOH!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 31, 2015)

This was the best game to dump $$ into at the movie theatre arcade in middle-school. _"Crrrrazzzzy Taxi!"_


----------

